# G0762 Vs Rf45



## wicki09 (Jan 5, 2017)

i was wondering what everyone's opinion was on grizzly G0762 vs the RF45?

I'm looking for a benchtop sized mill, I'd like a vertical but Bridgeport is to large for the space, it also has to be single phase as I only have 220v single phase. 

$3k or less preferably, I'd like to buy new also if all possible!


----------



## Greebles (Jan 26, 2017)

Last year this time I was looking to buy a RF45 clone myself. I was going between the G0762 and PM-932M but "settled" for PM-727M. I am happy with the PM-727M but if I was to do it again I should have gone with the PM-932M but at the time I didn't think I had the ability to move 1100 lbs around myself.

-Denzil


----------

